# 70' Turn signal Question



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I noticed the front left turn signal has stopped working. The parking light works though. The light will not blink. All the other turn signals work and all lights illuminate. 

I took the assy apart scraped the connections to make sure there was no corrosion on the connections and they are fine. The plug looks fine and I noticed no nicks in the wiring. I tried 2 replacement bulbs and it will still not blink. The bulbs will only secure one way so there is no chance of installing them incorrectly. The 4 ways work all the way around except on the front left. 

Could the culprit be the flasher even though all the other turn signals function properly? :confused


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

try blinking it manualy,if that works than it's probably the switch in the column or the flasher.as a matter of fact,aren't there multiple prongs on the flasher?could be a contact for each side.don't know.


----------



## assasn2k (Feb 10, 2009)

I do believe that the prongs correspond to the sides of the car. My money would be on the flasher, but I agree if they work manually then it's the switch.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Must be a loose connection in the wiring coming out of the steering column. 
I wiggle the wires at the base of the column and the turn signal works along with the in dash blinker.

Tore the lgiht assy apart and tested for current, no current coming to the flasher part of the plug. All fuses test ok.... then I found by wiggling the wires it works fine.

I will have to work at finding which wires aren't making proper contact. At least it's a simple fix.


----------

